# Fehlende Umlaute in Gnome Programmen

## phelan

Ich hab da ein Problemchen mit einigen Progs. Genauer Balsa 2 und gFtp. In diesen Programmen fehlen die Umlaute und die nachfolgenden Zeichen der einzelnen Strings.

Also wird z. B. aus "Löschen" "L" und aus "Zerstören" "Zerst".

Was könnte das sein? In den anderen Progs wie dem Gnome Konfigurationstool funktioniert die Lokalisierung einwandfrei!

----------

## Sandro

hm... das Selbe ist mir bei xchat aufgefallen.

Sehr stoerend, allerdings bin ich bisher auf keine Loesung gestossen.

Wenn also jemand eine Idee hat, wuerde ich mich sehr freuen.  :Smile: 

Gruss,

Sandro

----------

## sputnik1969

Das scheint an den Fonts zu liegen... wenn ich die M$ Fonts einbinde und benutze tritt das Problem nicht auf....

Ich benutze für Gnome jetzt den MS-Verdana Font 

 :Evil or Very Mad: 

Leider habe ich noch keinen brauchbaren freien Font gefunden   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Sandro

oehm, es funzt nun!  :Shocked: 

Im Lokalisierungs-HowTo auf gentoo.de "wurde mir gerade geholfen", einfach ein export LANG="de_DE@euro" in die /etc/profile für eine Systemweite festlegung der Sprache oder in die .bashrc für die Benutzerdefinierte Einstellung einbauen!

Gruß,

Sandro

----------

## phelan

Hmmm... hat leider alles nichts genützt.

Kann es daran liegen, dass ich bim kompilieren von Gnome die USE Variable "nls" nicht gesetzt hatte?

Gettext ist jedoch installiert. Habe auch Balsa und gFtp neu kompiliert.

Nicht einmal "de_CH" nützt was...   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Iced-Tux

hallo ich hab ungefähr das gleiche Problem.

LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

und LANG="de_DE@euro" als export Variablen in etc/profile.

Auf der Konsole ist alles super in fast jeder anderen Anwendung auch, bis eben auf z.B. xmms, vlc , XChat.

Das komische ist unter dem ROOT Accout ist alles so wie es soll!!

----------

## kKDu

Hat hierfür jemand eine Lösung gefunden?

----------

## kKDu

Das Problem bei vlc konnte ich lösen (damit bei mir auch gleichzeitig nicotine).

Ich hatte wxGTK und wxpython ohne unicode USE-Flag instlliert.

Ein 

```
USE=unicode emerge wxGTK wxpython

USE=utf8 emerge vlc
```

Damit vlc richtig geht musste ich es auch nochmal neu übersetzen.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Habe diverse Probleme in der ART, insbesondere bei Gaim, sprich chatten ist nicht normal möglich - Leider...

Loale ist en_US.utf-8 in meinem Fall, aber irgendwie will das alles nicht so recht ...

Und es scheint auch keine Lösung zu geben, ich fürchte fast, ich muß mich von Linux als Desktop OS doch wieder lösen, da es ziemlich unbenutzbar ist  :Mad: 

Und was ich bisher auch irgendwie noch nicht rausfinden konnte, wie ich Mandarin eintippen kann und sonstige ausgefallene Sprachen.

Wer noch Tips hat...

----------

## the-pugnacity

zum thema sprachen und gnome

in /etc/profile: export LANG="de_DE@euro"

und bei gdm als sprache nicht deutsch sondern system default dann sollte das eigentlich gehen.

----------

## DarKRaveR

Ich möchte aber keine Deutsche Locale im allgemeinen, sondern eine englische.

Und es spricht nichts gegen eine englische Locale mit Umlauten und sonstigen beliebigen Zeichen.

----------

## the-pugnacity

dann pass halt den wert in /etc/profile an

aber frag nicht wie der wert dafür ist imzweifelsfall in den kernelquellen nach gucken

----------

## DarKRaveR

Die Kernelquellen haben so ziemlich garnichts damit zu tun, hat eher mit dem locale system zu tun und was denkst Du warum ich sage, ich will englisch mit utf-8 encodig, sprich alle Buchstaben sollen Print- und Useable sein ....

Aber es läuft so diverses an Software nicht so wirklich  :Wink: 

----------

